# SMTP-Server startet einfach nicht. + IP Problem



## nedodu (8. Nov. 2008)

*Tada.*

Der [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SMTP-Server startet einfach nicht[/FONT]        steht egal ob ich neustarte oder  nur starte immer nur: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Offline
*Kenne mich noch nicht so aus, kann daher nicht sagen was ich genau verwende - am besten einfach nach fragen...

*IP Problem:*
Habe den [/FONT]DS 8000 von Hetzner.de, habe ja angeblich 7 feste IP-Adressen: IP-Adressen setzen sich zusammen aus 1 Haupt-IP + 6 IP-Adressen aus einem 8er Subnetz(8er Subnetz) davon wird aber keine ekannt? Also es ist keine eingetragen, was nun? Kann ich die durch ein Script erkennen?

danke


----------



## Till (8. Nov. 2008)

Also erkannt werden IP's sowieso nicht. Du musst sie schon in den Servereinstellungen in ISPConfig anlegen sowie in der Netzwerkkonfiguration Deines Servers.

Zum Mailserver, schau ins mail log und poste die Fehler, die dort aufgelistet sind.


----------



## nedodu (9. Nov. 2008)

*Aso.* Dachte ich weil hier ja dies steht:


> Wenn ihr Server mehr als eine IP-Adresse hat, überprüfen                Sie bitte unter Management > Server > Eigenschaften > IP-                Liste ob diese von der Installationsroutine korrekt erkannt wurden.


Mail-Logs habe ich recht viel gefunden, poste jetzt den Log aus dem Verzeichnis _*/var/log Datei: mail*_.
*Hier klicken!* [Gehen Max. 10.000 Zeichen in einen Post -.-]

Da war übrigens noch eine Datei die _/var/log/mail.err_ hieß, diese war aber leer.

Thx.


----------



## rawe28 (9. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von nedodu:


> *Tada.*
> 
> Der [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]SMTP-Server startet einfach nicht[/FONT]        steht egal ob ich neustarte oder  nur starte immer nur: [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Offline
> *Kenne mich noch nicht so aus, kann daher nicht sagen was ich genau verwende - am besten einfach nach fragen...
> ...


Hi, 
hast Du eine pointopoint-Regel in Deiner /interfaces erstellt?

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## nedodu (9. Nov. 2008)

*Hi.* Ne, was ist das? 
_Achtung: Anfänger_​


----------



## rawe28 (9. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von nedodu:


> *Hi.* Ne, was ist das?
> _Achtung: Anfänger_​


Wenn Du 30 bis 60 Min Zeit hast, wäre gut, ringe gerade mit der datenbank

bis gleich

Ralph


----------



## nedodu (9. Nov. 2008)

*Hi.* Vll. dachtest du das ich ON wäre, aber dass wird in diesem vBulletin Forum falsch/komisch angezeigt, werde noch 3 Stunden (oder ä.) nachm' Logout als "online" angezeigt. Verstehe deine Nachricht irgendwie nicht ganz, also ich hab den ganzen Abend Zeit  ICQ steht rechts unten.

n*edodu*
*ICQ:* 464036111​


----------



## rawe28 (9. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von rawe28:


> Wenn Du 30 bis 60 Min Zeit hast, wäre gut, ringe gerade mit der datenbank
> 
> bis gleich
> 
> Ralph


Ich nehme an, du hast die Adressen aus dem Subnetz bei Hetzner schon freischalten lassen?
Wenn nicht, erst erledigen, sonst gehts nicht und gibt trouble. Im DomainRobot gibts dazu was zu lesen.

Wenn freigeschaltet, die Datei /etc/network/interfaces so einrichten:
(Natürlich mit Deinen eigenen IP´s)


### Hetzner Online AG - installimage
# Loopback device:
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# device: eth0
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
  address 78.46.79.2
  broadcast 78.46.79.31
  netmask 255.255.255.224
  gateway 78.46.79.1
  pointopoint 78.46.79.1

# * zusätzliche IP-Adressen
  up ip addr add 78.46.254.177/29 dev eth0
  up ip addr add 78.46.254.178/29 dev eth0 
  up ip addr add 78.46.254.179/29 dev eth0
  up ip addr add 78.46.254.180/29 dev eth0
  up ip addr add 78.46.254.181/29 dev eth0
  up ip addr add 78.46.254.182/29 dev eth0

# default route to access subnet
  up route add -net 78.46.79.0 netmask 255.255.255.224 gw 78.46.79.1 eth0

Die Datei /etc/hosts sollte so aussehen:

### Hetzner Online AG installimage
# nameserver config
# IPv4
127.0.0.1   localhost.localdomain  localhost
78.46.79.2  www.morgen-licht.de  www
#
# IPv6
::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
fe00::0 ip6-localnet
ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

und  /etc/ hostname am besten so:

www.DeinDomainName.de

Am sauberstengehts: Vorher ISPConfig deinstallieren.

Geht mit

www:~# /root/ispconfig/uninstall

You chose to uninstall the ISPConfig system! Do you also want to uninstall the objects (webs, users, databases, DNS entries etc.) created by the system? [y/n]     

Mit y bestätigen.

Wenn erledigt, neu installieren. Deine IP-Adressen sollten dann alle richtig erkannt werden, wenn Du auch beim ServerSetup keine Fehler gemacht hast.

Falls es Probleme gibt, kannst Du jederzeit nachfragen und mir auch eine PN schicken, wenn Du willst.

Ich bin selbst Neuling und kenne das Elend, das Du vor Dir hast.

Bis dann und frohes Hacken
Gruß

Ralph


----------



## nedodu (9. Nov. 2008)

Okay danke dafür schon mal, warum steht das den in keiner Doku -.-^

Ich melde mich heulend später wieder.
nenedo

*EDIT:
*


Zitat von rawe28:


> Ich nehme an, du hast die Adressen aus dem Subnetz bei Hetzner schon freischalten lassen?
> Wenn nicht, erst erledigen, sonst gehts nicht und gibt trouble. Im DomainRobot gibts dazu was zu lesen.


Tja - jetzt kommt das 1. Problem. Ich finde im ganzen Reboot kein Punkt wo ich dies kann=? Muss ich manuell etwa eine Mail schreiben? Falls ja was soll ich schreiben, "ich willn Subnetz"??

Im Handbuch steht folgendes zum Thema:



> 3.6 RIPE-Registration
> Sobald Sie für Ihren Server ein eigenes Subnetz erhalten haben, wird dieses für Sie bei der
> RIPE (http://www.ripe.net) registriert.
> Bei der Registration von Netzen wird für Sie automatisch ein Person-Handle erstellt, sofern
> ...


----------



## rawe28 (9. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von nedodu:


> Okay danke dafür schon mal, warum steht das den in keiner Doku -.-^
> 
> Ich melde mich heulend später wieder.
> nenedo
> ...



https://robot.your-server.de/server_3.php

während der RZ-Supportzeiten 				 			 			 			  			 					 					 						 							  						 						 							 						 						 							Server-Anfrage/technische Produktberatung (Tel: 09831/610061)
						 					 					 						 							  						 						 							 						 						 							Server-Probleme/technischer Support (RZ3/4/5/9 Tel: 0911/234226950; RZ6/7 Tel: 0911/2342260; RZ8 Tel: 0911/234226990)
						 					 		             		            	 							  						 		            	 		            		 	                	 	                	 	                		Backup-Speicherplatz beantragen
Image installieren  
Remote Console (LARA) 	                		
 						 					 					 						 							  						 						 							 						 						 						Subnetz für DS 2000 bis DS 9000 beantragen

Dauert halt ne Weile, bis man sich überall durchfindet.
Tschau


----------



## nedodu (10. Nov. 2008)

*Stimmt, wirklich gut versteckt*  Habs gestern Abend noch gefunden, heute um 10:00 Uhr kam die Mail. Hab die IP's jetzt für die Netzwerkarte konfig. - klappt auch. Jetzt mal das ganze in ISPConfig testen. Vorhin habe ich ja das Handbuch zietiert dort steht unter dem Punkt _"RIPE-Registration"_ könnte ich die Daten ändern, stimmt aber nicht, steht nur _"__Momentan sind für Sie keine Subnetze bei der RIPE registriert."_ Fehler oder ist das immer so? Habe jetzt doch ein Subnetz...

*PS.:* Das Verzeichnis _/etc/networketc/NetworkManager_ existiert nicht nur der Ordner  ... Verwende SuSE 10.3

nedodu


----------



## rawe28 (10. Nov. 2008)

Zitat von nedodu:


> *Stimmt, wirklich gut versteckt*  Habs gestern Abend noch gefunden, heute um 10:00 Uhr kam die Mail. Hab die IP's jetzt für die Netzwerkarte konfig. - klappt auch. Jetzt mal das ganze in ISPConfig testen. Vorhin habe ich ja das Handbuch zietiert dort steht unter dem Punkt _"RIPE-Registration"_ könnte ich die Daten ändern, stimmt aber nicht, steht nur _"__Momentan sind für Sie keine Subnetze bei der RIPE registriert."_ Fehler oder ist das immer so? Habe jetzt doch ein Subnetz...
> 
> *PS.:* Das Verzeichnis _/etc/networketc/NetworkManager_ existiert nicht nur der Ordner  ... Verwende SuSE 10.3
> 
> nedodu




```
Das Verzeichnis /etc/networketc/NetworkManager
```
heißt bei mir, bzw der Pfad dorthin: /etc/networkinterfaces

Hi,

das mit der Ripe Registration interessiert in diesem Fall nicht. Hatte nur den ganzen Eintrag im Robot kopiert, wegen leichter wiederfinden.

In der Ordnerstruktur von Suse und den anderen Linux-Distributionen kenne ich mich nicht richtig aus. Hab zwar die eine und andere ausprobiert, ist aber etwas her. Du müßtest Dir da schon die entsprechenden Dokumentationen ansehen, bzw. in den Foren nachsehen.
Ich bin letzendlich bei Debian gelandet, ist wohl das einzig wirklich solide.
Von GameServern hab ich überhaupt keine Ahnung. Ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß Du damit auch besser Debian fährst, da du eine richtig große Maschine hast. Debian ist sozusagen der Mercedes unter den LinuxSystemen. Braucht aber sehr viel Arbeit und Geduld um sich einzuarbeiten, doch du wirst auch bei keinem anderen System darum herumkommen, Dich ausführlich einzuarbeiten. Ein RootServer ist eben ein RootServer, will sagen, Du bist in freier Wildbahn allein damit unterwegs.
Die Kiste soll laufen oder rennen und vor allen Dingen sicher sein. Um der Aufgabe gewachsen zu sein geht eben oft, anders als sonst, Studieren über Probieren. -Und immer die Ruhe bewahren, auch wenns manchmal schwerfällt.
Wie gesagt, all das trifft auf jedes andere System auch zu. Diese nehmen Dir zum Teil manche Arbeit ab, dafür klappern sie meistens aber hier und da..
Okay, genug palavert. 
Auf Dein Anliegen zurück: Du mußt halt sehen, daß Du in deinem System die Datei findest, wo Deine Netzwerkkarte konfiguriert wird, die, wo die Hosts eingetragen sind und die, wo Dein Hostname drin steht.

Ansonsten überlege doch mal, ob Du Deine domains nicht erstmal mit einer .htaccess-Datei zumachst, solange bis alles richtig rund läuft


Viel Erfolg

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## nedodu (10. Nov. 2008)

*Okay thx*  Es ist komisch, aber alles läuft und zwar auf anhieb, war irgendwie zu einfach wie ich denke...
Von Gamerservern halt ich nichts, Xbox Live rules

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Aber falls ich tatsächlich mal einen hab' nehm ich Debian (suse soll garnicht gehen wie ich höre). Eigentlich wollte ich auch mit Debian anfangen, aber SuSE erschien mir eben leichter, so bald ich mich mit SuSE perfektionisches auskenne werde ich auch umsteigen, aber yast ist eine echte zeit ersparnis. Zur Ordnerstuktur von SuSE halt ich auch nicht viel, besonders problemmatisch war das bei mir mit einer apache einstellung die ich (warum auch immer) 2 mal tätigen mußte -.-

Ich denke mein System ist jetzt sicher, Mails können bewußt garnicht versendet werden, wenige Ports sind offen (nur die die ich echt benötige), sicherheits zeug ist auch ohne ende installiert, und vieles mehr - aber unsicher bin ich trotzdem *Gibt's Dienste/Websites die mein Server auf die allgemeine Sicherheit testen können? *Google findet nix...

.htaccess-Datei gute Idee denke aber das ich da ich auch noch neu mit ISPConfig bin noch nichts aufsetze, hab nur Domains testungsweiße geroutet, da passiert nix.

* Danke erstmal für die ganzen Infos und alles! *Tipps und weiter Ideen gerne posten...







greez nedodu

*PS.:* Euer  vBulletin-Board ist kaputt, keine Ahnung kann auch kurz gewesen sein:
Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 786432) (tried to allocate 77824 bytes) in /var/www/forum/global.php(562) : eval()'d code on line 25​


----------

